# DPD from Drugs



## panicinyoureyes (Mar 21, 2008)

I have some questions for those of you who have gotten DP/DR after taking drugs...
the more responses the better because I'm interested in hearing from a variety of experiences.

-What drug did you take that triggered it?
-Was it your first time with that drug? First time with any drug?
-How long did/have the symptoms lasted?
-Have you taken the drug again? If so, did anything change?

I'm really just curious! thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello there , i'll answer your questions.

I took estacy it was my first time. I took two of them and smoked cones and took a shot of wild turkey. It was my first time taking any other drugs besides smoking pot. I overdone it big time , Shit got so intense , my mouth was dead dry I had no water. I remember walking out the club thinking I was gonna collapse thinking of my mother.

The days that followed that night , were foggy and depressing. My mind went insane there. unbearable derealiation. I mean I couldnt beleive objects i seen. I'd ask myself questions about everything I seen , like how it came to exist , who made it how.. ect......

No I have not taken estacy again. But Ive smoked pot since and its not enjoyable at all rather the opposite. I dont feel high I just feel confused and dp/dr becomes more intense and drives my mind insane. I Dont even drink anymore.

My dp/dr has got better thank god. But Im still not enjoying life. Ive got a mix of DP/DR , depression , self eesteem issues , early mid life crisis.

Iam turning 21 in feb , ive never dated , ive never kissed a girl , ive never became friends with one. My life is running out and I feel that ive wasted it. God dam I wish I could turn back time.

Kozman.


----------



## Hannahbriggs (Jul 31, 2008)

i am 17 and i started takeing Paxil when i was 15 i just stoped takeing it four month ago! i have had bad DP for 5 weeks now! and i know its from the paxil i should have naver taken at crap!!!!


----------

